#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-06
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<tiagoscd> boa :)
 * samurai_black :)
<tiagoscd> bom dia :)
<Julinux> tiagoscd, ta ae?
<Matheus_Carvalho> bom dia gambazada
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-07
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
 * samurai_black tarde. :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-08
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<boiko> dia!
 * samurai_black :)
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<tiagoscd> noite :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-09
<boiko> dia!
<tiagoscd> boiko: dia :-)
<tiagoscd> desistiu do sax?
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<boiko> tiagoscd: nope, vou gravar, mas só não sei quando :)
<tiagoscd> ah tá :-)
<tiagoscd> vou criar vergonha na cara e gravar isso até a próxima semana
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<boiko> :)
<tiagoscd> dbrand: finalmente presente em terras irquianas
<dbrand> tiagoscd : eu estava presente desde ontem :P
<tiagoscd> dbrand: mas não tava com o nick registrado :P
<tiagoscd> dbrand: daqui uns dias tu podes pedir cloak de unafilliated se quiser
<tiagoscd> *unaffiliated
<dbrand> tiagoscd: entendi
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde pessoal
<boiko> tarde!
<eCh> oi
<eCh> =|
<tiagoscd> olá
<eCh> ola
<eCh> tiagoscd
<eCh> =)
<eCh> unico online?
<TheDx[MlMhCq]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[QgHjLb]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[FrVhBq]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[CyOxOu]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[SxZbBy]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[AdUgLa]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[DoHeXj]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[LzRdPj]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[MlCaMd]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[CxAlVu]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[DkCeYf]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[MoVrMm]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[UtYtPb]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[QeHjBw]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[OvYbBt]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[DbYiTn]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[FpHwKf]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[MoVrMm]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[UtYtPb]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<TheDx[QeHjBw]> irc.redechat.com.br ====>>> /server irc.redechat.com.br /
<tiagoscd> hggdh: olha isso, hahahah
<tiagoscd> fazia tempo que não via proxies assim
<tiagoscd> lembrei das antigas do IRC
<hggdh> heh
<tiagoscd> ah, mas nem teve graça
<tiagoscd> ele entrou tudo com o mesmo ip
<hggdh> não deu nem tempo de agir :-)
<tiagoscd> que por sinal http://177.23.177.162
<hggdh> até merecia um ban para largar de ser bobo
<Danniel-Lara> hehehe troll
<tiagoscd> também acho :)
<Danniel-Lara> bom j´a volto pessoal
<tiagoscd> hggdh: tem instrução só pra ban? sem kick?
<tiagoscd> digo, sabes se tem? hehe
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: beleza
<hggdh> tiagoscd: esta é uma boa pergunta...
<hggdh> não, não sei
<tiagoscd> vou dar uma lida no manual
<tiagoscd> hggdh: e o mais engraçado
<tiagoscd> o Microtik está sem senha
<tiagoscd> hahahahah
<hggdh> 177.23.177.162heh
<hggdh> heh
<tiagoscd> revenge time? lol
<hggdh> oh bad, bad man
<tiagoscd> pois é, como eu sou leigo posso acabar clicando em algo sem querer ;/
<hggdh> eu acho que isto foi apenas propaganda
<tiagoscd> ah, permissão somente leitura
<tiagoscd> crap
<hggdh> bom, vou-me para casa, de volta on-line em ~60 min
<tiagoscd> hggdh: seria uma pena se o usuário mkauth não tivesse senha :P
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> nos falamos
<tiagoscd> abraço
<tiagoscd> não entendi essa, cara faz flood mas tem teto de vidro
<tiagoscd> bom, se duvidar nem sabe
<tiagoscd> ops, não sei o que aconteceu que o negócio saiu do ar :p
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-10
<tiagoscd> @op
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: || Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com ||
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) | Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com
<tiagoscd> @deop
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<Danniel-Lara> ping mvuelma
<mvuelma> Danniel-Lara, 64 bytes from mvuelma icmp_seq=1 ttl=0.1ms
<Danniel-Lara> mvuelma:  em relação as fotos do flisol
<mvuelma> Sim, eu tenho que te mandar Danniel-Lara
<mvuelma> até amanhã, sem falta eu compartilho contigo no Disco, Danniel-Lara.
<Danniel-Lara> :)
<Danniel-Lara> blz
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: ping
<tiagoscd> em relação as fotos do FLISOL? :P
<tiagoscd> hahahah
<mvuelma> Virou motim agora?
<tiagoscd> sim, é que também temos que criar o álbum da nossa participação (ubuntu brasil) no evento
<tiagoscd> para ajudar na reaprovação depois
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<mvuelma> tiagoscd, vale a mesma resposta que dei pro Danniel-Lara .... eheheh
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: eu sei, só não podia perder a oportunidade
<tiagoscd> :P
<mvuelma> eu também sei, só não queria usar CTRL+C e CTRL+V ehehehehe
<tiagoscd> hahahah
<tiagoscd> droga
<tiagoscd> :P
<mvuelma> try again, tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: sorry, heheh
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: passamos de 7k no facebook
<tiagoscd> em menos de duas semanas mais de 1k de likes
<mvuelma> mas, bah, tchê!
<mvuelma> Como cresce isso!
<tiagoscd> sim, hehehe
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<vitor_makyama> boa tarde pessoal!
<vitor_makyama> alguém sabe me informar por que não estão transmitindo o papo de buteco?
<boiko> vitor_makyama: o papo de buteco está suspenso por algumas semanas
<vitor_makyama> [boiko]: sabe me informar por que?
<boiko> vitor_makyama: precisamos reavaliar o dia do papo (sexta-feira estava complicado pra bastante gente) e porque os organizadores andam meio sem tempo
<vitor_makyama> [boiko]: entendi, pensei que era por causa do recurso do hangout on air
<boiko> vitor_makyama: não não, é uma pausa do papo propriamente dito :)
<vitor_makyama> >boiko<: sem problemas, mais uma pergunta sobre o link do papo, quem fez a pagina com o youtube on air acima e chat da freenode abaixo?
<boiko> vitor_makyama: ou foi o tiago ou o julian, mas nenhum deles está online agora :/
<vitor_makyama> [boiko]: entendi, pois eu faço facu na Einstein e vamos ter uma semana de informatica e gostariamos de grava em livestream as palestras
<vitor_makyama> boiko e um esquema daqueles ajudaria pakas
<boiko> vitor_makyama: ah sim, bom, tente falar com o tiagoscd quando ele tiver online
<vitor_makyama> [boiko]: ok!
<vitor_makyama> (boiko): muito obrigado
<boiko> vitor_makyama: de nada, precisando estamos aí :)
<vitor_makyama> boiko: kkk é claro aproveitando a oportunidade, tem uma dúvida sim, eu instalei o pacote do kubuntu no 13.04 e só mudou a inicialização e o desligamento, como eu posso configurar o resto?
<boiko> vitor_makyama: hmm, nunca fiz a migração de ubuntu pra kubuntu assim num micro já instalado, deixa eu ver se acho algo
<boiko> vitor_makyama: acho que tem que instalar o pacote kubuntu-full
<hggdh> não, o kubuntu-full vai colocar *TODO* o kubuntu.
<hggdh> vitor_makyama: instalaste o kubuntu-desktop?
<boiko> hggdh: ops, ok, bom saber :)
<boiko> na verdade nunca usei kubuntu
<hggdh> alias, quando digo *TODO*, estou falando de alguns giga de download...
<hggdh> boiko: sem problemas :-)
<vitor_makyama> [hggdh]: eu instalei o kubuntu-desktop porém só alterou a inicialização e o desligamento
<vitor_makyama> a barra de ferramenta do unity é a mesma
<vitor_makyama> o menu das telas ficaram melhores visualmente
<vitor_makyama> [boiko]: qual SO vc usa?
<hggdh> vitor_makyama: na tela de login encontrarás um ícone para trocar o ambiente. Clicando-se nele, poderás escolher entre Ubuntu e Kubuntu. Por default, o sistema inicializa o último ambiente usado
<vitor_makyama> |hggdh|: mais que icone que eu não acho?
<hggdh> heh. Agora não posso ver, estou remoto (só acesso SSH)
<vitor_makyama> kkk
<vitor_makyama> blz sem problemas
<hggdh> mas que está lá, está. Podes ir tentando clicar em tudo...
<vitor_makyama> vou fuçar mais um pouco
<vitor_makyama> kkk
<vitor_makyama> blz
<vitor_makyama> obrigado mais uma vez
<hggdh> até por que meu ambiente é semelhante, mas eu instalei Kubuntu primeiro
<vitor_makyama> entendi
<vitor_makyama> da proxima vez instalo direto da iso
<boiko> vitor_makyama: uso ubuntu normal mesmo
<vitor_makyama> [(boiko)]: não fica pesado com o unity?
<vitor_makyama> [boiko]: eu estou achando
<boiko> vitor_makyama: aqui não
<vitor_makyama> [(boiko)]: ou meu note é defasado então, estou com um dual core com 8GB de ram
<vitor_makyama> [boiko]: dual de 2.4Ghz
<boiko> vitor_makyama: deveria ser mais que suficiente :)
<vitor_makyama> [boiko]: é o que acho
<vitor_makyama> muito obrigado por enquanto
<vitor_makyama> amo esta comunidade
<boiko> :D
<vitor_makyama> depois que larguei windows em casa as coisas tem melhorado
<vitor_makyama> me sinto livre
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-05-05
<S0N1C> boa noite a todos
<S0N1C> bom dia a todos
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-05-11
<cyanoroma> Bom dia a todos!
<Recruta> bom dia a todos
